# 8N starting problem, Runs great but difficult to start.



## carl_h (Feb 20, 2015)

HI everyone
Sorry this may be a duplicate and was posted in the "general repair section" prior.

I have a 1948 8N.

Runs good once it starts. 
I have a good spark and fuel supply.
Rebuilt the carb, tuned it up and replaced all the wiring.
New battery also.

Problem is it is difficult to start. Turns over slowly and fails to catch when it sounds like it wants to start.

Next step is to replace the starter but would appreciate your advice if this will work/improve.

Again, it runs great after starting.

Thanks, I appreciate your suggestions.
Carl_h


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
When you said you replaced all the wiring,did you also replace the battery cables? It's possible one(or all) could have a bad connection.
Also,turning slow and not catching,could mean the timing is off,and/or plug wires in the wrong sequence.All it takes is 1 .
Double check the distributor position,and the firing order,to make sure.
As for the starter,here's a simple test:Using jumper cables,connect them to the battery,as if you were jump-starting it,and connect the + to the starter lug,then(make sure it's in Neutral !!)touch the - cable to a ground. If it rolls over,normally,try it again,with he key ON. If it starts well,then you have bad cables,or connections.
If it still acts the same,it's probably the starter.


----------



## carl_h (Feb 20, 2015)

Fixed!
Cables were OK but the starter connections needed to be cleaned.
Had some heat coming off the connections. OK once cleaned.
Replaced the battery also - was defective/weak.

Starts right up.
Thank for the help


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed. These types of problems can really be a pain,sometimes.


----------

